# Hello from Wiltshire



## DottyDog (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi! I've been lurking here for a while, but since I had to scrap my car a couple of weeks ago I'm now seriously looking for a small camper.  So I thought it was time to introduce myself.  There's just me and my two lurchers hoping to go on a few adventures in something cheap and cheerful.  I need to find something in time for a trip to East Anglia at the beginning of October!  :wave:


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum, you will find tuns of advice, help and will make loads of friends here, i have, i too travel alone with my two dogs

Jen


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 27, 2011)

:welcome: to the site DottyDog - plenty of info to be found on this site and all very friendly (most of the time) :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Aug 28, 2011)

*welcome*

hi dottydog

welcome to the site, i'm sure you will find lots of helpful people on here.

good luck in finding a campervan, ask questions and someone will reply i'm sure with helpful advice.

tranivanman:wave:


----------



## Wind Dancer (Aug 28, 2011)

:welcome: to the forum.  :goodluck: with finding the right van, and one thing is for sure..........
you and the dogs will have lots of :fun:


----------



## DottyDog (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes.  Well I finally bought a van.  It's a Bedford Bambi, which wasn't really what I wanted at all at first, but the living area actually suits me very well.  The whole thing feels a bit vulnerable on the road, but I'm getting used to it.  

First thing I need some help with is the gas.  I've only ever used a meths stove for cooking outdoors before so calor gas is all new to me.  I've been reading up on it and came across a thread somewhere that said it's very dangerous to use gas bottles on their sides...  well guess what?  The bottle in my new Bambi lies on its side in the locker.  I think from reading other threads it's because bigger bottles are cheaper and someone thought they'd save some money?  Will I need to go out and buy two little bottles and get rid of the big ones that the Bambi came with?  I think the couple I bought the Bambi from had been using it as it is with no idea it wasn't safe.  Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## n brown (Sep 14, 2011)

you're right,not a good idea as gas is liquid in the bottle and on its side the pressure can force the liquid out of the burners,very bad


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 15, 2011)

I know what you mean about the gas bottles. I inherited a couple of big 15 kg ones that are just too big for my Renault Trafic camper, but I now have a single 4.5kg one that works OK. I find that it lasts quite well if not using the heating. 
Do you or anyone else know what to do with unwanted bottles? Refund? Swap? 

Have fun with your new van. I am sure the dogs love it!


----------



## donkey too (Sep 15, 2011)

Alaska Guy said:


> I know what you mean about the gas bottles. I inherited a couple of big 15 kg ones that are just too big for my Renault Trafic camper, but I now have a single 4.5kg one that works OK. I find that it lasts quite well if not using the heating.
> Do you or anyone else know what to do with unwanted bottles? Refund? Swap?
> 
> Have fun with your new van. I am sure the dogs love it!



Welcome mate. I am oft found down your way staring at the stones. usually on the lane above where all the EU campers park and with a bottle in my hand. LOL.

The gas bottles?? Well I dont think they actually refund on them, that is why all the pikies just throw them away after they have knicked them and emptied them. I have never been successful in getting a refund anyway. big con if you ask me.


----------



## goffer (Sep 15, 2011)

*gas bottles*

you can swap the bottles for any size when getting refills at no cost onlypay for the gas


----------



## Bertie (Sep 15, 2011)

donkey too said:


> Welcome mate. I am oft found down your way staring at the stones. usually on the lane above where all the EU campers park and with a bottle in my hand. LOL.
> 
> The gas bottles?? Well I dont think they actually refund on them, that is why all the pikies just throw them away after they have knicked them and emptied them. I have never been successful in getting a refund anyway. big con if you ask me.


 
Can you explain what you mean by pikies !


----------



## DottyDog (Sep 15, 2011)

Alaska Guy said:


> Do you or anyone else know what to do with unwanted bottles? Refund? Swap?



Some clever people turn them into wood burning stoves.  Unfortunately I didn't do metalwork at school!  Maybe the metal has a scrap value?


----------



## n brown (Sep 15, 2011)

if you don't need them for a burner,leave them by the bin at the dump so somebody else might use them.not all gas places swap different sizes,the rules keep changing.ring round a couple


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 16, 2011)

DottyDog said:


> Some clever people turn them into wood burning stoves.  Unfortunately I didn't do metalwork at school!  Maybe the metal has a scrap value?


 
That does sound like a good idea. I have seen some camper vans, usually the older self-conversions, using some ingenious wood-burning devices. Having lived with wood stoves for 15 years, I am quite happy with the convenience of gas heating. ( I sound like someone who has just emerged from the stone age...)


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 16, 2011)

donkey too said:


> Welcome mate. I am oft found down your way staring at the stones. usually on the lane above where all the EU campers park and with a bottle in my hand. LOL.
> 
> The gas bottles?? Well I dont think they actually refund on them, that is why all the pikies just throw them away after they have knicked them and emptied them. I have never been successful in getting a refund anyway. big con if you ask me.


 
Staring at the stones - bottle in hand...sounds quite civilised to me. Would that bottle be wine and would that wine cost more than the bottle it came in?? Gigondas  - my fav.


----------



## scampa (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

I find that most gas suppliers will take your empty cylinder in exchange, as long as the new one is the same size, or smaller than it.

Scrapyards will not accept any "pressurised containers" even when empty (unless you cut them in half first!)

And I'm not sure of the latest rules, but I think most _main dealers_ for cylinders _may_ accept empties for recycling, although will not pay you anything for them.


----------

